# LE Turkey Draw Order



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

How does the LE Turkey Draw process work?

Are the 2nd-5th choices considered before the next applicants first choice or does it work like the general deer draw where everyone’s first choice is considered before moving onto everyone’s second choice?

I’m digging around online and can’t find the specifics of the draw order.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Same as big game. 2nd choice options are a pipe dream in utah. I don’t know why they even give you the option to put down anything but a 1st choice


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> Same as big game. 2nd choice options are a pipe dream in utah. I don’t know why they even give you the option to put down anything but a 1st choice


In five years the 1st choice on a tag could become a "pipe dream". I sure hope not!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> In five years the 1st choice on a tag could become a "pipe dream". I sure hope not!


It already is a pipe dream now! Im in with 5 points and that probably won’t be enough


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have 1 point sitting and wasting. I'll never use it and wish I could pass it to someone that could. It would be cool if the DWR would let a person do that ONCE in their life to help someone draw any tag offered. HA....Pipe Dream.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> I have 1 point sitting and wasting. I'll never use it and wish I could pass it to someone that could. It would be cool if the DWR would let a person do that ONCE in their life to help someone draw any tag offered. HA....Pipe Dream.


I agree. I’ve got a few bull moose points in the bank, and since I’ve already kill a utah OIL bull moose, I can’t ever use them. I wish I could transfer them to a kid or something


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> It already is a pipe dream now! Im in with 5 points and that probably won’t be enough


Last year 5 points got you a 1 in 2.7 chance of drawing. I'm in with 6 this year. Fingers crossed. I'm in too deep to stop now but this will be my last central early season tag. It's worth the drive to spend a long weekend in the South where you can draw every 2-3 years and fill a few tags with my kids while seeing 10% as many hunters. 6 bonus points to hunt a turkey is a little nuts.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm so glad people can't transfer points....
I stopped applying for turkey and just go on the general. I do have a CR private lands tag in my pocket right now and the land I had an option to hunt isn't available anymore. 
Good luck in the draw- the early season tags we had over the years were fun.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

slapwater said:


> Last year 5 points got you a 1 in 2.7 chance of drawing. I'm in with 6 this year. Fingers crossed. I'm in too deep to stop now but this will be my last central early season tag. It's worth the drive to spend a long weekend in the South where you can draw every 2-3 years and fill a few tags with my kids while seeing 10% as many hunters. 6 bonus points to hunt a turkey is a little nuts.


Tags doubled this year. That will help.

if the public knew what the real reason behind the tag cuts that caused the terrible point creep in the central region over the last 5 years, they’d be pretty pizzed.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

MooseMeat said:


> Tags doubled this year. That will help.
> 
> if the public knew what the real reason behind the tag cuts that caused the terrible point creep in the central region over the last 5 years, they’d be pretty pizzed.


Please do explain, I'd be curious to know as I all but gave up the idea of Central and most likely will be drawing Southern this year. Also, results to be out next Thursday, when are card hits gonna start?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

So now......our Southern unit hunt is going to get screwed up ?? Won't be able to draw every 2-3 years any more. 
WONDERFUL !!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Please do explain, I'd be curious to know as I all but gave up the idea of Central and most likely will be drawing Southern this year. Also, results to be out next Thursday, when are card hits gonna start?


Im betting cards are hit Monday. Could be tomorrow, but I’m betting with it being a holiday weekend it’ll be Monday


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

6 points got the job done. Just got the "successful" email.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Got my successful email as well.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My emailed is screwed up and Google is a pain in the #@# trying to get it going again. And I had just switched it over from my old email last week.

So I won't know one way or the other !!


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Got it with 5 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearbait49 (Jun 16, 2020)

My son and I drew with 5


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

After reading this thread I feel like I won the lottery . Drew Central with 2 points. Wish I was this lucky with the big game


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

7mm Reloaded said:


> After reading this thread I feel like I won the lottery . Drew Central with 2 points. Wish I was this lucky with the big game


Yep, you should go grab some lottery tickets or go to a Casino


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I drew the Southern tag with 3 points. 
We used to be able to get that tag at least every other year.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Update: One week before the hunt my beautiful wife had a massive stroke at age 50 I don’t see myself picking up a weapon in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

7mm Reloaded said:


> Update: One week before the hunt my beautiful wife had a massive stroke at age 50 I don’t see myself picking up a weapon in the foreseeable future.


 So sorry to hear that 7mm. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

7mm Reloaded said:


> Update: One week before the hunt my beautiful wife had a massive stroke at age 50 I don’t see myself picking up a weapon in the foreseeable future.


Wow hoping things take a turn for the better for you guys

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that. 
Hoping she has a good recovery.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear. Best wishes for a good recovery.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

7mm Reloaded said:


> Update: One week before the hunt my beautiful wife had a massive stroke at age 50 I don’t see myself picking up a weapon in the foreseeable future.


Really sorry to hear that.

Not that this is a priority on the what the “matters in life” list, but I’d go talk to the DWR about a variance for that tag if you haven’t already turned it in before the season started


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

7mm Reloaded said:


> Update: One week before the hunt my beautiful wife had a massive stroke at age 50 I don’t see myself picking up a weapon in the foreseeable future.


Dang… I’m sorry to hear that. I wish you guys best of luck with the recovery.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you everyone , now go tell your wife you love her and thank her for everything she’s ever done for you and go on a long vacation together.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery for her.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dang man, sorry to hear about the stroke. Prayers sent. 🙏🙏


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

🤔 It’s almost the same cost over time applying for LE turkey tags than to just buy a new $500 set of 4 decoys for a GS $35 bird. 😆


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

7mm Reloaded said:


> Update: One week before the hunt my beautiful wife had a massive stroke at age 50 I don’t see myself picking up a weapon in the foreseeable future.


I am very sorry. Hope she can recover


----------

